# I wish



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Probably not a microskiff but a cool boat just the same. Took these pictures on Monhegan Island off the coast of Maine just over a month ago. Had to be at least a dozen of these "utility" boats. I couldn't figure out how to get one on the plane.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, me too. timeless lines, can be built in the yard or garage and very functional low HP req, etc. etc. Matter of fact the lines and look of the FS17 reminds me of these style hulls too, which is very appealing to me. - eric


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

df,

I understand that a lot of these get built in the basement during the winter.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I guess they don't have termites up north. [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like a kit type boat.

Could this be one of Capt Ron's next big adventures??


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

> Looks like a kit type boat.
> 
> Could this be one of Capt Ron's next big adventures??


   

No kit. Hand crafted.  If it was a kit, it would in assembly right now.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I love Maine. Spent every summer there when I was a kid. In Ogunquit, South Maine right on the ocean.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

If you guys want a stitch and glue version of that boat, here it is:

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FL14



















I personally don't have a lot of use for that type of boat since it won't plane, but it would make a pretty good pond/utility boat. The FS series of boats are a whole different animal, although the sheer is similar.

Elie


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

> If you guys want a stitch and glue version of that boat, here it is:
> 
> http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=FL14
> 
> ...



Looks tippy ;D ;D ;D I saw these on the site. It was just cool to see the "utility" boats all drug up on shore with different degrees or weathering. They did not appear to have any sort of finish applied.


----------

